
Can't we redo internet? - asdojasdosadsa
Hello,
if the internet including the DNS servers are just computers tied together, and with this new legislations, can&#x27;t we just group together and create a better internet? It would probably cost too much, but I guess there might be bigger companies to support this?
======
Piskvorrr
"Cost too much" is the understatement of the decade here. Of course, if you
handwave away the hypermassive problem, then there is no problem ;) Except
maybe the transition between the old and the new Internet and whatnot - see
IPv4 and IPv6 for a similar brouhaha.

